

What to do when someone say I am a looser? - toutouastro

It just makes me loose motivation.what can I do so it doesn't affect me ?
======
iandanforth
Empathy. Why are they saying that? Do they need to make themselves feel better
by putting you down? Are they having a crappy day and taking it out on you?

People are not naturally cruel. There are reasons. If you look for those
reasons it's much easier to understand why they would want to hurt you.

The trap here is that if you _care_ about being called a loser, you have self
doubt. That's fine, most people can improve in one way or another. But the
kind of person who can accurately criticize, and _helpfully_ criticize, is
never the person who uses a dismissive term like loser.

Even if they _are_ being cruel, they probably arn't being terribly creative
about it. Go watch Full Metal Jacket and see how a real badass insults people.

------
dragonbonheur
Don't focus on doing only one thing. You can be average at doing something and
great at something else. If you're only writing code, start doing something
that's completely unrelated to computers, like handicrafts so that you have
more than one metric by which people could (if they dare) judge you. A good
metric to live by is how many smiles can you put on other people's faces
around you. If you started some sort of handicraft, you could make cheap to
manufacture, high emotional value gifts or products that others would love and
if you can make other people happy and they like you back, you just have a
legitimate reason to slap that person who called you a loser senseless next
time he/she dares to say that again. Most important, live by your own
standards and do more than one thing so that you have many standards.

------
evan_
"Loose" rhymes with "goose". It's the opposite of "Tight".

"Lose" rhymes with "news" and is the opposite of "Win". You probably mean
"Lose".

------
stray
Fuck what they think.

Harden the fuck up.

